# Server Anetheron (Allianz), Gilde "Honour" sucht ...



## Gfreeman (13. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wir von der Gilde Anetheron suchen Mitglieder. An folgendem Profil wären wir sehr interessiert:

Die Leute sollten insbesondere dem Kinder-/Jugendichen- Alter entwachsen sein und mit "beiden Beinen im Leben" stehen.

Viele von uns sind berufstätig und haben erst abends Zeit zum Spielen. Andere haben Familie mit Kindern und sehen deshalb in WoW nicht den primären Lebensinhalt, sondern haben wie alle anderen auch einfach abends Spass und Freude am Spiel und der Kommunikation!!!!!

Aus dem Grund werden instanzgeile Itemfarmer nicht unbedingt Freude an unserem "noch" kleinerem Team haben, da es noch einige Zeit dauern wird, bis wir MC- oder Zul Gurub auf die Beine bringen (wenn überhaupt).

Wir haben TS und ein Homepageforum: http://forum.gilde-honour.de/hmportal.php

Neugierig??? Bewerbt Euch einfach im Forum oder whispert ingame "Quellem", "Hypocrisis" oder mich "Gfreeman" an.

Grüße von einem , der WoW und seine Gilde einfach bezaubernd und nett findet.

Gfreeman


----------



## Quellem (24. November 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gfreeman schrieb:


> Neugierig??? Bewerbt Euch einfach im Forum oder whispert ingame "Quellem", "Hypocrisis" oder mich "Gfreeman" an.
> 
> Grüße von einem , der WoW und seine Gilde einfach bezaubernd und nett findet.
> 
> Gfreeman


----------

